# Audi Q7 Diesel



## iamaudi (Apr 30, 2008)

The Q7 Diesel that was on display at the Auto show looked great, although it was the same as an S-Line Q7 it was one of the most popular vehicles on on the floor.
http://iamaudi.com/audi-q7-diesel-tdi-quattro/


----------



## jperryrocks (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Audi Q7 Diesel (iamaudi)*

i like the wheels on that one. Not sure what we're getting for 2009 as US spec wheels.
Our demo Q7 TDI on the way is ibis white.


----------



## VDUBfanatic (Apr 17, 2000)

*Re: Audi Q7 Diesel (jperryrocks)*

Those are the standard V12 TDI wheels (standard on the V12, not on the V6 TDI). We will have the 19" wheels standard along with the S line exterior package standard. Car should still look pretty hot.


----------



## wabisabi (Jul 13, 2004)

Anyone know if the 3.0 tdi that is on the way will have the facelift or will it be a 2009 model?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Audi Q7 Diesel (wabisabi)*

We're getting the 3.0 TDI as early as this month. It will be the current body style and all 3.0 TDIs ordered as 2010 models will be S-line and consistent with what was shown in Detroit (pic below).








After the facelift changeover at the 2010 model year in the fall, the 3.0 TDI will continue and you should be able to order non S-line versions at that point.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Audi Q7 Diesel (iamaudi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iamaudi* »_
The Q7 Diesel that was on display at the Auto show looked great, although it was the same as an S-Line Q7 it was one of the most popular vehicles on on the floor.
http://iamaudi.com/audi-q7-diesel-tdi-quattro/

Love those new Sportback concept style wheels.


----------



## wabisabi (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: Audi Q7 Diesel ([email protected])*

Thanks for the update. Mine went into the factory order bank on Feb 16 this year and then I started hearing about this facelift. The only thing that I will regret not having would be the new MMI. There's always something new around the corner.


----------



## iwantanaudi (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: Audi Q7 Diesel (wabisabi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wabisabi* »_Thanks for the update. Mine went into the factory order bank on Feb 16 this year and then I started hearing about this facelift. The only thing that I will regret not having would be the new MMI. There's always something new around the corner.

I'm surprised that you dont want to wait a little longer for the face lift and MMI


----------



## wabisabi (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: Audi Q7 Diesel (iwantanaudi)*

I've been waiting for over a year already and an '09 TDI in the driveway is worth two 2010's waiting for retooling.


----------

